# Macbook Rejects Install Disc



## RabidEmu (Apr 18, 2009)

This might not be the right place for this topic but anyway.  Yesterday I ran Disk Utility and it said I needed to repair my hard drive or something like that. I put in the MacBook "Mac OS X Install Disc 1", but the computer didn't seem to recognize it and spit the CD out after a few seconds. I tried putting the disc in and shutting the computer off before it could eject the disc. When I turned the computer back on(and held down the "c" key to boot from the CD) it made that sound like it didn't recognize the disc again, spit it back out, and the computer started up normally. What can I do about this? How do I boot from the disc if the computer won't accept it?

And I'm absolutely positive this is the disc that came with the computer when I ordered it from Apple a couple of years ago. My OS is 10.4.11 if that is relevant.  Thanks for any help you guys can offer, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 18, 2009)

RabidEmu said:


> ...
> 
> And I'm absolutely positive this is the disc that came with the computer when I ordered it from Apple a couple of years ago. ...


Your System Restore disc is grey. In the of the discs that came with my new MacBook Pro, printing on the lefthand side of the disc reads as follows:

*17-inch
MacBook Pro*
MacOS X Install DVD

This disc can install the OS on no other model computer.


----------



## DKArmstrong (Jun 2, 2009)

I am having the same problem on my Mac G4. I have my original disks but it will not startup from any of them - the install disk, restore disk, not Apple Hardware Test disk. I wanted to do a disk repair on my internal startup disk, but can't if I can't get it to startup with my CDs.

I am holding down the "C" key and can see it initially start up from the CD, but then it goes to my internal drive as usual.


----------



## djackmac (Jun 2, 2009)

RabidEmu said:


> I put in the MacBook "Mac OS X Install Disc 1", but the computer didn't seem to recognize it and spit the CD out after a few seconds. I tried putting the disc in and shutting the computer off before it could eject the disc. When I turned the computer back on(and held down the "c" key to boot from the CD) it made that sound like it didn't recognize the disc again, spit it back out, and the computer started up normally. What can I do about this? How do I boot from the disc if the computer won't accept it?
> 
> And I'm absolutely positive this is the disc that came with the computer when I ordered it from Apple a couple of years ago. My OS is 10.4.11 if that is relevant.  Thanks for any help you guys can offer, I'd really appreciate it.



It sounds like you have a bad optical drive. Boot normally and try other CDs / DVDs. If it doesn't read any other disks, then there is your problem.


----------



## Mattbook (Jun 9, 2009)

I have gotten bad media from apple before.. Have you ever used this disk in the past? Thankfully I had 5 of those iMacs so i just used a restore disk from another...


----------

